# Visual Basic 2008 Express - Parallel Port Programming



## Murf3 (Feb 20, 2010)

Operating system: XP Media Center Edition

Programming Language: VB 2008 Express

I have downloaded inpout32.dll and placed it in the system area that I "think" it is supposed to go - however - you might tell me where it is supposed to go - just to be sure.

My Add-On PCI ECP Parallel Port is presently set at: LPT3 DD00-DD07, DC00-DC07

The Request:

Are you able to advise / provide me the vb 2008 express code to:

Write a number to the parallel port; i.e., set some bits on the parallel port 

- and -

Read the status of the parallel port bits?

I have researched this like crazy on the internet - and for some reason - I am drawing a blank on how to do it.

Thanks,
Murf


----------

